# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Exploits >  WoW Nude Patch (Real & Working)

## Cypher

Seeing as you all got so excited over the nude WoW pics thread in general I thought I'd post somthing fun for you guys. A WoW nude patch, just extract the zip file, then copy the "Character" folder that is extracted to "C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\Data\" (replace C with the drive letter that WoW is installed on)

Then, whenever you take off your clothes ingame, a lot more comes off, and a lot more is showing, than usual.  :Wink:  (Includes top and bottom halfs)

http://wowskins.mmorgy.com/skins/Ahr...Nude_Patch.zip

Example Screen:

----------


## Matt

lol @ Night elf females! +1 rep for you.

----------


## codycondame

L...............o..............l

----------


## jakob.t

:d :d :d :d

----------


## acke

I dont get this to work! 
I tried about 5 times now : /

It is the Dwarfes, Nightelfs, and all thoose you should extract right? not Character? I tried both anyway..

----------


## oninuva

/bump i put this up before but matt thinking it was a trojan deleted it.......... bummer

----------


## Shanaar

lol, does everyone else see your character like that or does it just look normal to them?

----------


## Matt

> lol, does everyone else see your character like that or does it just look normal to them?


everyone sees you as normal.. this is a client side mod only..

@ Oninuva:
err.. i only deleted your wow-dupe.exe post.. plus its been on the boards since feb.. when the boards started up again..

----------


## aaronic

I put this on today and cheked all the classes (except undead) and wow. I must say dwarves have pretty nice ones. Plus theyre pretty huge. XD

----------


## Cypher

Hahah! Wat was Tauren like.  :Big Grin:

----------


## aaronic

big furry boobies

----------


## Cypher

Haha. I was jokin but OK.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Matt

*cough* hairball..
tauren milk.. bad.

----------


## Bossman4

Yeah this is nice. But if you download not to piss people off but this is a download for perverts

----------


## Dwarpy

If you live with your parents, I recommend that you DO NOT download this. It'd be bad if they walked in!

----------


## Cypher

Especially if there was a female nightelf dancing.

Kinda like this guy (hillarious stuff) - NSFW:
http://www.killmyday.com/default~ogm...ing_to_wow.htm

----------


## Matt

Thats hillarious chaz!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Cypher

Why thank you, disturbing, yet still hillarious!  :Big Grin:

----------


## lost8horrizon

LOL i loved this... Thanx alot guys!

----------


## Christopher

sweeeeeet  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Firerobot

Awesome NE Tits

----------


## B7huff

Does it only show the..... breast region or does it also show.... the lower lumbar region.

----------


## Matt

> Does it only show the..... breast region or does it also show.... the lower lumbar region.


Knock it down.. knock it down.. these aren't high res jenna jameson models.

----------


## MasterYuke

I just got here as you may know, and I read the first post. Chaz, could you link the thread that had the pictures of the naked mod?

----------


## nobodyzero

I was really hoping to put this on my little brother's computer and freak him out with a bunch of naked guys everywhere...to bad it's only females haha

EDIT: Ok, well I decided to go for it anyways and it isnt' working at all. i'm not sure why though because I installed it the same way I installed the campfire model and that works fine for me. I even tried this alternative :http://rapidshare.de/files/22504888/...od_v2.rar.html (Which anyone is welcome to try and review btw it makes the warlock pet and spirit healer topless as well haha) but that one didn't work either.

I just copied the Character folder into Data and it should work...right? Just like the campfire?

----------


## Cypher

You have to take off all of your clothes for it to work, have you done that?

----------


## nobodyzero

Not quite sure what I did differently today...but everything seems to be in working order! haha I'm definitely putting this on friends' comps to see what they do.

----------


## IXConstantineIX

@ Matt....everyone can see it

----------


## brandonashkon

Can you tell an easer way to say these steps

----------


## brandonashkon

Like how did you figure this out???

----------


## brandonashkon

you guys are total perverts!!!

P.S.if anyone agrees with me pls reply

----------


## brandonashkon

if you can see a old lady nude would you see it?

----------


## LightWave

dude its funny and makes the game funner then sh*t lol and why do u care its not like u at our houses looking at it now r u and if u dont like it dont download it lol its just thats simple lmao im just messing this has to be one of the collist thing ever made for wow besides glider

----------


## McKeough

Upping post count -- please ignore.

Need to send a PM, need 10 posts to do so. Sorry  :Smile:

----------


## LightWave

ummm they kind of call that spaming to get something man u can do that contribute to the site and u will sooner or later get your pm abilitys

----------


## MasterYuke

> this has to be one of the collist thing ever made for wow besides glider


What's WoW Glider?

----------


## easyrider

I finally got 1.11 installed and running on my machine (at work, lol)

However, it looks like the nude mod no longer works. My druid night elf that was created just because of this mod, lol, is no longer nude:confused: 

I hope they get it working, it is much better watching the mod'ed rear end of my druid in caster form. 

Great mod, it definitely makes it a bit more interesting.

----------


## lagalot

Blizzard must have changed it so you need to have the EXACT file size of the .blps. Only way for it to work again is if the mod is the exact same size as the defaults.

----------


## easyrider

Is it possible for people to modify the .MPQ files directly?

----------


## jedi2dope

Damn, I loved my nude toons. It is the fault of sites like this due to the campfire exploit running rampant

----------


## easyrider

Someone needs to do a direct .mpq patch instead of the blp mods. I hope someone figures it out soon. If you get any info please post it here. It was a fun mod.

----------


## Sondar

Why doesnt it work? I went to link and it just comes up with a huge page that has a bunch of writing on it.

----------


## easyrider

> Why doesnt it work? I went to link and it just comes up with a huge page that has a bunch of writing on it.



The mod no longer works as of the 1.11 Patch on Tuesday. From the research I have done on forums, it looks like the compression method for the .mpq files has changed and is incompatible with the current utilities.
It will take some time for people to investigate this and determine if there is a way around it.

Assuming they fix it, I want more detail and I want the boobs to jiggle dag nabbit,  :Big Grin:  

By the way, this is a great site.

----------


## mikomido

hehe it sounds cool... me and sum buddies have tried almost anything but cant get it to work ;p maybe im doing sumthing wrong?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Rendman

Tell me if you get this to 1.11  :Smile:

----------


## MechaAngelus

aw, only females.

----------


## Firerobot

NOO i want jiggy nice round big juicy boobs!!

How are the Troll BOOBIES?

----------


## gbcjr

> NOO i want jiggy nice round big juicy boobs!!
> 
> How are the Troll BOOBIES?


O_O.........um.......................................
anyways, what was the undead female like? lol, i gotta see that...som1 plz post a pic of it :P

----------


## Yano

That is so disturbing lol...but +rep nonetheless.

----------


## mixcoatl

sounds like a good idea.. yea definatly dont let your parents see

----------


## Chaos Lord

hahalol +rep man...

----------


## Robob

Would blizzard do anything if they see u?

----------


## Bloodguard

i was playing with the nude patch today and my mom walked in and she was like O.o wtf ? And started yelling "Is this what i am payin for .. Turn that off b4 i beat you up(She still thinks she can beat me ,, even tho she cants)  :Smile:  And me was like : "Why are u yelling .. Get the hell out of the room..Nobody even told you to get in .. Have u heard of knocking .." And she was like talkin somethin quiet like talking to her self smth like bla bla bla .. And she got out of the room :]

----------


## Niko33

HAHA :Big Grin:  nice bloodguard

----------


## sparrow

Whoever made this did a nice job but I can see all the creepy cyber people having a bit to much fun with it. Good luck finding a way to make it work with the current patch though.

----------


## Trustdale

OKAY PEOPLE! This link isnt working for me.. so now new one comes  :Smile: 
also shows other than boobs  :Wink: 
http://wowskins.mmorgy.com/skins/Post111/
download WoW_Nude_Skins_1.01.zip...

Perverts :P

----------


## Squirllz

HENTAI FTW!

Hehe nice find.

----------


## Enfeebleness

> to bad it's only females haha


See, and that's what happens when you take it out of context...

BTW: WTF is with all the retarded posts on this topic? You dont need to quadruple post, you dont need to spam to get your post number up so you can PM...

----------


## Carlo99

this needs 2 be updated it says page culdnt be found :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:  and i wanna c Trolls ( 8===D ) cuz i think it might be schrony >_< :EEK!:   :EEK!:

----------


## Trustdale

again: 
http://wowskins.mmorgy.com/skins/Post111/
download WoW_Nude_Skins_1.01.zip...
there ye go.. all naked women... 


this is sick  :Big Grin:

----------


## shadowmarkus

> Yeah this is nice. But if you download not to piss people off but this is a download for perverts


No not perverts.. nerds.. who never get to see a real girl naked-.- or maybe pervert nerds.. you never know... or just ppl who are insanely bored..

----------


## Athrin Onu

The one at www.members.lycos.co.uk/daveyrobinsonuk/ works in all of them (including 1.12.1). It just generates an error at the start of the game, but it still works fine.

----------


## Snipaa

what does it look like?
post the pictures of it

----------


## R4mbo | Mr. R

I don't think its perverted ^^.
Just more realistic.

----------


## Skalla

perverts at this forum ? xD perverted mod

----------


## Snipaa

it seems like it'd be funny.
I havent downloaded it yet.. is it worth it?
anyone have a video of it? or anything of the sort?

----------


## Trustdale

http://wowskins.mmorgy.com/skins/Post111/
download WoW_Nude_Skins_1.01.zip...

HOW hard is it?
dont ask if its worth it lol.. download it, and save it as speech2.mpq... in your WoW datafolder  :Big Grin: 

Naked Females... all races... and yes, it also show their *****

----------


## Dementum

9000 views soon  :EEK!:  omg

----------


## squidbuttt

wada bout 2.01?
i think males would be funny cause then all they need is a /doggystyle emote

----------


## balla0123

i cant seem to make this work

----------


## BloodhoofMage

I made this movie yesterday (08-12-06) with the patch lol

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZVLIUHwdLeY

+REP

PS: I recorded it on my private server

----------


## Tinytimy

That link is broken and im not a pervert ><

----------


## koraff

sweet now I can combine my two favorite pastimes WoW and Masturbating >.> ;D +rep

Think you could take off the panties and change the mount into a :EEK!: ...erm never mind :Big Grin:

----------


## Srath47

lol silly people

----------


## Ark

we need blood elfs and (CANT SPELL LOL) dreani?

----------


## giantman

Eww....Once i download this im not going in a rp server.

----------


## Elt-

yeah, dreanai and BE skins please!

----------


## Varthorn

i just wanna know uz i hav mac but is it an exe.?

if it is i cant use!  :Frown:

----------


## HaSh

if you ppl serached the forums you wouldnt have to request BE and dranei

----------


## jimminy

oo! mum l00k nekked night elvz!
Isn't RL "Nude Patches" better?

----------


## Syan

> oo! mum l00k nekked night elvz!
> Isn't RL "Nude Patches" better?


 rofl ! :Embarrassment: :wave:

----------


## shinobikiller1

i still cant get this working it says "server not found" then "page cannot be displayed" and above that it says "this may be caused by adware click the link here to get it removed" then it wants me to enter my credit card number which i dont have a credit card >.<

----------


## Lazyman234

> i still cant get this working it says "server not found" then "page cannot be displayed" and above that it says "this may be caused by adware click the link here to get it removed" then it wants me to enter my credit card number which i dont have a credit card >.<



dude, its WAY old

----------


## lag

Ok this thread is hella old, but I had to share. The old lady and myself got in a bit of a spat (as usual, I "wasted" 79c worth of materials in the name of science... REGARDLESS) went on her acct after using a patch (not the one listed here, but a working nude patch) and stripped her epic characters.

*ring ring*
lag: Marketing department this is [name].
gf: OMG! Something happened to my account!!! They're all naked!!!
lag: So?
gf: No, not like REGULAR naked.... like boobs, tits, porn naked!!!
lag: OMG h4x!!!! OMG OMG!!!
*coworkers look at lag*
gf: WHAT DO I DO... I HAD FULL EPIC... wait... wtf... it's in my bag... sunuva... ARE YOU F*ING WITH MY COMPUTER AGAIN ARGGGHHH
lag: bewahahaha (etc etc etc)

So, In closing - Nude patch: Not just for masturbation anymore.

----------


## Speb

why would you download this?

----------


## soris

hmmm cant find page

----------


## ComputerUser

GO Download some real pron for free. sheez

----------


## Igsy

+rep to whoever invented limewire. Graphics are much better. :P

----------


## Holysymbol

Link does not work...

----------


## pretzil250

link is broken anyone got a new one?

----------


## Ark

if any pervs wanna see pics on this PM me

----------


## mcorey93m2006

:Frown: 6): lol well pm me if u can

explian how to add the mod
i need this

so wen can people start to pm?

perverted but brilliant

/sigh bored as hell

i dont get this im such a noob im just gettin my 10 posts to start to pm

----------


## philvia

yea the link no worky

----------


## alekisy

awesome those look hot

----------


## cammyj006

wooooowww....

----------


## Ark

i got pixx if anyone wants im not posting porn in the fourms

----------


## magmarfer

Haha what happened to good old fashioned porn?

----------


## Zarathustra

Is there a working version of this?

None of those that were linked through here seem to work.

----------


## Ipod4x20

WHY?!

When you could just download Sexy Beach 3?

----------


## XxXxPiEoNyOuRfAcExXxX

well i dont think ill be downloading this patch but if you guys wana have some fun with it go ahead lol

----------


## Necrisis

Anyone know the chances od getting "caught" with this thing?

----------


## Pawned2012

The patch wont work

----------


## Syan

*You guys are wierd...
Any way, here is a working version of the mod, with blood elves and draenei models too...* 
http://www.devfreak.com/file15/aaa61...1529e93384360b
*To install it, put the patch-X.MPQ fire in you Data folder.*

----------


## Zarathustra

> Anyone know the chances od getting "caught" with this thing?



it's only visible on your computer .. no one else sees what you do.

----------


## Equ1N0X

lol, i hate to say it, btu someone mde a version of this visible to all, mwas like walking in SW and there was like 20 night elves undressed. im guessing they got friggin permabans tho....

----------


## Calvman

can some 1 pm me some of those pics

----------


## Rayz

Way better one at Devfreak.com extract to the same place as said b4

----------


## Zarathustra

Just a warning, the one that actually works for me, which downloads named 'Patch_X.mpq' causes repeatable errors in WoW, to the point where the program needed to be fully re-installed from scratch.

I just want to make sure everyone knows that they're risking damage to their Game Playing and even possibly their hard drive.

----------


## #ClumsyWizard

I'm getting tired of this post... Uh.. lock please? 

*Tristram is annoyed*

*Tristram Crits Nude Patch for 666*

*Nude Patch died*

----------


## Flying Piggy

> I'm getting tired of this post... Uh.. lock please? 
> 
> *Tristram is annoyed*
> 
> *Tristram Crits Nude Patch for 666*
> 
> *Nude Patch died*


never !!! 

lol

----------


## Zarathustra

You can elect to stop watching the topic, you know.

It's usually an option on the email, if not through the boards here.

----------


## Ark

OVER 18 ONLY!!!
i am here by not responsable if you click this link to a nekked orc female
And if it breaks the laws in you place of residence the DO NOT VEIW
in other words *NSFW*

http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j1...lprawnsorc.jpg
http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j1...066/prawns.jpg
http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j1...nudemodlol.jpg

in order of appearence
Orc, Succy, BE

*NSFW!!! over 18+!!!*

----------


## Wheeze201

Link doesn't work for me :O http://www.darkshiva.de/multimedia/f...Nude_Patch.zip
works! :P

Pervert?? then why are you downloading that nude patch allready o.O

----------


## sean_smart

i feel sorry for whoever downloaded this...

----------


## Shinhiko

Nice Man great work

----------


## Calvman

can some 1 post more of those pics:wavey:

----------


## walros

perverts...

----------


## Zarathustra

> perverts...


and proud of it.

----------


## slappy

wow..........................

----------


## angryclown

Just downloaded and it is hilarious! thanks for sharing

----------


## Brisi[NOR]

why the **** did u revive this old tread?

----------


## Zabula

lol fun. ojojjljosdovojfsaoogh

----------


## 5cap

wow you guys are so sick and funny  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gimmethehacks12

When i click on the link (http://wowskins.mmorgy.com/skins/Ahr...Nude_Patch.zip) it says The Web Page cannot be found...

----------


## IllidanStormy

can they ban you for using this? 

anyway +rep

----------


## buckizle

omg me so horny! lol you would have to be a lamer to want this though :P

----------


## Enfeebleness

04-22-2006, 09:50 AM


Jesus christ people.

----------

